# Texas Star



## The Barbarian (Sep 9, 2012)




----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

The overall height of this picture is pretty cool.  If I was going to get picky, I would say the black fence distracts from the shot, also the color of the wheel is too close to the color of the sky, so nothing really "pops". Some might not like the tiny branch at the top of the pic.

I also dont see the typical "depth" of an HDR picture.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2012)

Ya that black fence is a real pain. Im sure the guy would have taken it down for you, or even painted it a different color if he knew you planned to take a picture and show it to Parker.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

Parker219 said:


> The overall height of this picture is pretty cool.  If I was going to get picky, I would say the black fence distracts from the shot, also the color of the wheel is too close to the color of the sky, so nothing really "pops". Some might not like the tiny branch at the top of the pic.
> 
> I also dont see the typical "depth" of an HDR picture.






NONE of this critique is even relevant. Nor does it make any sense. What he supposed to do, wait until the sky turns yellow?


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2012)

I agree with Parker about the problems he sees. And I agree with Christopher that those problems are not relevant to the image. It is what it is. Personally, I wouldnt have taken it at that time, but waited until later around sundown when the lights would be on and the darkened sky would have made the wheel 'pop'. Also the black fence wouldnt be seen. But in broad daylight, what you see is what you get. Criticizing about whats in the image isnt so important here but rather the bad timing of the shot.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 10, 2012)

In fact, the HDR was to increase the definition of the structure, which it did.   An "over-the-top" treatment could have been done, but I didn't see any need for it.   I just used what I needed to make the shot work.   

And the foreground branch was intentional.  For depth.  They'll be cranking it up later this month for the fair, so I might get back and do an evening shot.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2012)

The big problem I have with this image is the ferris wheel itself. It looks like its defying the laws of gravity and about 1/3 the way over to being horizontal. Its probably just me but it really looks strange.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

The Barbarian said:


> And the foreground branch was intentional. For depth.




Sorry, the two and a half little leafs dont add depth, and yes the ferris wheel looks like it is about to fall backwards.  Just telling you my opinion.  Christopher didnt like my c&c, but I dont see him leaving you any c&c at all.


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

I just wanted to make sure he took yours with less than a grain of salt, since most of your issues with it were out of his control.


----------



## Parker219 (Sep 10, 2012)

ChristopherCoy said:


> I just wanted to make sure he took yours with less than a grain of salt, since most of your issues with it were out of his control.



Ok, thats cool. So what is your c&c?


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Sep 10, 2012)

Remove the branch from the top.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 10, 2012)

> It looks like its defying the laws of gravity and about 1/3 the way over to being horizontal.



The only way I could get anything like a clear shot of it, I had to get pretty close.  So you're looking at a stitch of wide angle shots.

So yeah, distorted.   I guess I could do something with a perspective adjust, but not too much, given that I'm looking up at the bottoms of the cars at the top of the wheel.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 10, 2012)

Nice job on the stitching. Here is some distortion taken out.


----------



## The Barbarian (Sep 11, 2012)

Not bad.   I wish there was a better angle for this one.   I'll be looking when the fair opens.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 11, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Ya that black fence is a real pain. Im sure the guy would have taken it down for you, or even painted it a different color if he knew you planned to take a picture and show it to Parker.



I was thinking the SAME, exact thought! I might have tried to slip the carney in charge a sawbuck, so he could have, you know, had a couple other guys come over and rip that fence out...and of course, that tree that's blocking the "A" in the word STAT...I'd have fired up the old Stihl chainsaw and layed that tree right down...woulda made for a helluva shot...

Since we're picking this one apart, my nit is that the wheel doesn't appear quite CIRCULAR...it seems a bit wonky and out of round...

Still...not bad for a shot at the fair. A guy does what he can,ya know? Danged fences and trees...oughtta' tear em all down,hell, we oughtta' make 'em illegal!


----------



## sm4him (Sep 11, 2012)

Derrel said:


> Bynx said:
> 
> 
> > Ya that black fence is a real pain. Im sure the guy would have taken it down for you, or even painted it a different color if he knew you planned to take a picture and show it to Parker.
> ...





Derrel, you just crack me up sometimes.  

OP: I like the image, given the constraints you had to work with. I particularly like Bynx's edit, with the little bit of branch gone from the top and the wheel looking just a bit less "tipsy."  I'd LOVE to see a similar angle on it when it's lit up at night, once the fair opens.

Which reminds me, our fair is going on now. Must find time to get out there.


----------



## Steve5D (Sep 12, 2012)

As for the two versions posted; by the OP and Bynx, I think the OP's is preferable. The edit makes it look like it's shaped like an upside down egg. I think the OP's version is what someone would expect to see if they were standing right there and, as such, it's okay...


----------



## Tesseract (Sep 13, 2012)

Bynx said:


> Ya that black fence is a real pain. Im sure the guy would have taken it down for you, or even painted it a different color if he knew you planned to take a picture and show it to Parker.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Sep 15, 2012)

Hahaha, loving the c&c on this. I agree, the ferris wheel looks like it's gonna fall backwards. Maybe a way to fix this would be to be higher and take it more straight on. You should have brought a ladder with you! Haha, but all things considered, in relevance to this shot itself, I would definitely say remove the branch (photoshop cloning easily) and I like what Bynx did with it. He's a genius with photoshop!


----------

